# richesse largement usurpée (usurpé)



## quethibum

Hola a todos:

Aquí vengo con otra pregunta más -de las últimas, espero- de las Golondrinas (sur de España, finales del S.XIX).
Estamos hablando de unas tierras, que durante muchos años fueron explotadas y de las que se extrajo mucho mineral. Estas tierras (y este mineral) crearon la fortuna de una familia, pero los descendientes empiezan a ver que cada vez se saca menos, trabajando igual o más.
"Hélas, au fil du temps, malgré les efforts, la *richesse *supposée *inépuisable *de ce terrain *s’avéra largement usurpée. *Le sol contenait maintenant peu de minerai pur."

Mi problema es con "usurper" que no logro traducir en este contexto.

USURPER : Définition de USURPER
*A. −* [Le suj. désigne une pers.] S'approprier par ruse, fraude ou violence une chose à laquelle on n'a pas droit. 
− _Au fig._ S'attribuer ou obtenir quelque chose de façon illégitime, sans y avoir droit. 
*B. −* [Le suj. désigne une chose] _Usurper la place de qqc_. Prendre indûment la place de quelque chose.

usurpar | Diccionario de la lengua española
1. tr. Apoderarse de una propiedad o de un derecho que legítimamente pertenece a otro, por lo general con violencia.
2. tr. Arrogarse la dignidad, empleo u oficio de otro, y usarlos como si fueran propios.

No sé si hay algo que no estoy entendiendo, para mí en lugar de "usurpar" hubiera usado exagerar, que esta riqueza es una mentira...
¡Allí hay algo que no me cuadra! 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Tampoco me cuadra, en absoluto. Creo que "usurpée" está, directamente, mal utilizada. A mi modo de ver, lo que trata de decir es que la explotación fue tal que logró lo imposible: agotar lo que era inagotable. Se apropiaron a tal punto toda esa riqueza, que ya no hay más. Pero esperemos a ver si a alguien se le ocurre otra cosa.


----------



## jprr

Mal utilisé ? non, pas vraiment... mais :
Attention,* le participe passé peut avoir un sens dérivé légèrement différent de l'infinitif* (cf 2 ci-dessous) comme c'est le cas ici.


> *usurpé* \y.zyʁ.pe\
> 1 -Obtenu par des moyens douteux.
> 2- _(Par extension)_ Contestable.
> _Réputation *usurpée*_ — Réputation qui n’est fondée sur rien, ou qui surpasse de beaucoup le mérite de celui qui l’obtient.


 (source)
des synonymes approximatifs seraient : "surfait" (sobrevalorado ) "sans fondement" (infundado)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

No sé si para mantener el estilo se podría decir .... estimada/valorada en demasía"


----------



## Terio

Légalement, il se peut que les propriétaires légitimes aient usurpé du minerai du terrain, s'ils l'ont exploité au-delà des quantités qui leur était concédées. D'un point de vue plus littéraire, la notion de droit à la richesse peut être plus floue, plus subjective : ce à quoi les héritiers ou les acheteurs s'attendaient. À moins que quelque chose dans le contexte ne contredise ce raisonnement, bien entendu.


----------



## Paquita

Terio said:


> Légalement, il se peut que les propriétaires légitimes aient usurpé du minerai du terrain,


Non, c'est la réputation de richesse du terrain qui est usurpée. Il est moins riche qu'on ne le pensait.

Usurpé n'a pas le sens trouvé par Quethibum pour le verbe usurper mais celui donné par Jprr du participe passé employé comme adjectif : contestable, prétendu, injustifié, qui n'est pas à la hauteur de la réputation qu'on lui a faite. On a cru inépuisable le minerai contenu dans ce terrain.


----------



## Terio

Paquita said:


> Non, c'est la réputation de richesse du terrain qui est usurpée. Il est moins riche qu'on ne le pensait.
> 
> 
> 
> Usurpé n'a pas le sens trouvé par Quethibum pour le verbe usurper mais celui donné par Jprr du participe passé employé comme adjectif : contestable, prétendu, injustifié, qui n'est pas à la hauteur de la réputation qu'on lui a faite. On a cru inépuisable le minerai contenu dans ce terrain.



Pourtant, l'auteur écrit bien : « au fil du temps » et « contenait maintenant ». Il me semble que ça laisse supposer que le terrain a été surexploité, et non pas que, au départ, sa richesse avait été surévaluée. Cette surexploitation peut être assimilée à une usurpation si elle était objectivement illégale ou, à tout le moins, jugée illégitime par les acquéreurs ou jugée injuste par les héritiers.


----------



## Winette

Paquita said:


> Non, c'est la réputation de richesse du terrain qui est usurpée.* Il est moins riche qu'on ne le pensait.*
> 
> Usurpé n'a pas le sens trouvé par Quethibum pour le verbe usurper mais celui donné par Jprr du participe passé employé comme adjectif : contestable, prétendu, injustifié, qui n'est pas à la hauteur de la réputation qu'on lui a faite. On a cru inépuisable le minerai contenu dans ce terrain.



Así lo entiendo yo   ...  o sea   "surfait" (sobrevalorado ) como lo propone * jprr  *  me parece  la mejor traducción


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Un hilo del _français seulement _sobre esta acepción de _usurpé:

une réputation usurpée_


----------



## quethibum

¡Gracias a todos!


Paquita said:


> c'est la réputation de richesse du terrain qui est usurpée. Il est moins riche qu'on ne le pensait.
> Usurpé n'a pas le sens trouvé par Quethibum pour le verbe usurper mais celui donné par *Jprr *du participe passé employé comme adjectif : contestable, prétendu, injustifié, qui n'est pas à la hauteur de la réputation qu'on lui a faite. On a cru inépuisable le minerai contenu dans ce terrain.


¡Exacto! Siempre olvido de buscar en el diccionario si es que el participio pasado puede tener otro significado que el verbo en infinitivo... ¡no es primera vez que me pasa!  (¡Gracias JP!)
No se sabe si en esa época se había hecho cálculos de la cantidad de mineral que podía existir en esas minas, el caso es que llegó un momento en el que las tierras ya no estaban al nivel de las expectativas, se sobrevaloró su riqueza. 
En el texto no se habla de si las tierras fueron sobreexplotadas (que puede ser el caso), simplemente la mina ya no les daba para vivir.

Quedaría bien entonces para "la richesse supposée inépuisable de ce terrain s’avéra largement usurpée"
algo así como "la supuesta inagotable riqueza de este terreno/de estas tierras *resultó siendo *valorada en demasía/sobrevalorada"? (la traducción adecuada de "s'avérer" es la que aún me tiene pensando).


----------



## Paquita

quethibum said:


> *resultó siendo *valorada


Creo que tu solución concierne el "presente de los protagonistas" cuando la sobrevaloración concierne su pasado, al principio de la explotación del terreno, tal vez de su adquisición.
Me parecería más adecuado resultó haber sido.
No estoy segura. Espera más opiniones.


----------



## Winette

Paquita said:


> Creo que tu solución concierne el "presente de los protagonistas" cuando *la sobrevaloración concierne su pasado,* al principio de la explotación del terreno, tal vez de su adquisición.
> *Me parecería más adecuado resultó haber sido.*
> No estoy segura. Espera más opiniones.


exacto  
 en otra época unos  creyeron   que la tierra iba a dar más  
y tomaron sus ilusiones por  realidades


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

jprr said:


> Mal utilisé ? non, pas vraiment...
> des synonymes approximatifs seraient : "surfait" (sobrevalorado ) "sans fondement" (infundado)



Sinceramente, lo desconocía por completo. Ni siquiera se me cruzó por la cabeza que pudiese tener ese sentido, lo cual habla mal de mí tres veces: por (1) no saber, pero: (2) dar por hecho que sabía y, por lo tanto, (3) no averiguar más.
A la luz de todos los aportes, combinándolos, y tratando de seguir el estilo del texto, yo diría entonces: "...la riqueza supuestamente inagotable de dichas tierras demostró haber sido por demás sobrevalorada".


----------



## Athos de Tracia

No he encontrado ningún uso documentado del verbo _sobrevalorar _anterior a 1933 por lo que no sé si conviene utilizarlo.  Además de mi propuesta anterior, quizá pueda encajar *valorada/estimada en exceso*.

Por otro lado, estoy de acuerdo con Paquita aunque en vez de "...*resultó haber sido*..." quizá se pueda decir "*se reveló...*" para aligerar un poco la frase.


----------



## chlapec

Buenos días,
someto a vuestra valoración esta opción de traducción, con la que pretendo darle un tono más ágil y natural a la frase en español, sin que pierda su sentido original:
"resultó que la riqueza supuestamente inagotable del terreno había sido ampliamente sobreestimada".


----------



## jprr

chlapec said:


> "resultó que la riqueza supuestamente inagotable del terreno había sido ampliamente sobreestimada".


 tout y est...


quethibum said:


> la *richesse *supposée *inépuisable *de ce terrain *s’avéra largement usurpée.*


après, si on veut rester au plus près de la structure initiale, le sujet de "resultar" c'est "la richesse".

con el tiempo / andando el tiempo, ..., la riqueza supuestamente inagotable del terreno resultó ampliamente sobreestimada.


----------



## Mateybombilla

buenas noches,


jprr said:


> Mal utilisé ? non, pas vraiment... mais :
> Attention,* le participe passé peut avoir un sens dérivé légèrement différent de l'infinitif* (cf 2 ci-dessous) comme c'est le cas ici.
> (source)
> des synonymes approximatifs seraient : "surfait" (sobrevalorado ) "sans fondement" (infundado)


Acá me parece que traduce la idea de engaño
tal vez:  la supuesta inagotable riqueza ........  se reveló demasiado engañosa


----------



## jprr

Mateybombilla said:


> ...que traduce la idea de engaño


Je n'en suis pas certain - pour ce que nous savons il y a eu erreur sur la valeur, rien ne dit qu'il y a eu mensonge ou tromperie pour induire cette erreur.


----------



## Mateybombilla

la riqueza.... engañosa       no creo que significa que fue un engaño de una persona a propósito sino más bien que su parecer no traduce la realidad, engaña, pero no por voluntad de alguien, de por si


----------



## quethibum

Gracias por eso Mateybombilla, entiendo el razonamiento y tiene sentido pero creo que nos alejamos un poco de la idea original que es lo que ya puso JP en el #3:


jprr said:


> _Réputation usurpée_ — Réputation qui n’est fondée sur rien, ou qui surpasse de beaucoup le mérite de celui qui l’obtient.


En "engañoso" falta según yo la idea de sobrevalorar/sobreestimar que sí tiene "usurpé(e)", además que el "engaño" se podría entender de varias maneras. No sabemos si los engañaron o se engañaron a sí mismos (el texto no lo dice) al pensar que las tierras eran ricas y finalmente darse cuenta que no lo eran o no a la altura de sus expectativas.


----------



## Mateybombilla

eso si engañoso puede ser ambiguo.
la repuesta de JJpr lo demuestra


----------

